# Costa Rica Questions



## suzanne (Feb 12, 2007)

We are looking at a vacation to Costa Rica and need help on lodging. I am looking at either the Allegro Papagayo All Inclusive at Manzanillo Beach or the Tabacon Grand Spa & Thermal Resort in Arenal. This one doesn't say if it's all Inclusive or not. Any help or other suggestions would be appreciated. We want to do Canopy Tours, Volcano Tour, snorkeling and scuba diving. 

We have never been to Costa Rica and would also like some advice on how expensive tours, restaraunts, taxis etc are.

Thanks,
Suzanne


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 13, 2007)

Suzanne, although Costa Rica is a small country, transportation is difficult.  Most of the roads are not even paved.  I don't think you can find one resort that will allow you to do everything on your list.  Day trips are limited.

I suggest you split your trip between the coast and the interior.  We stayed in the guanacaste area and it was beautiful.  The beach was fantastic and it was very HOT!  Then we drove to Arenal and spent a few days there seeing the volcano and exploring the rain forest.  Tabacon is ideal for this part of your trip.  Personally, I think it is over priced but the springs are a nice treat.

Deb


----------



## rynker (Feb 13, 2007)

I am also anxious to get to Costa Rica and would welcome any advice.  We want beach!  We've looked at the Melia and wondering if anyone has any feedback.  Also, which time of year is best?  We're only available summer, Christmas or 1st of April.  Can you guess we're teachers?  If anyone could give us websites and suggestions, we'd really appreciate it.


----------



## J Leis (Feb 13, 2007)

*Arenal Volcano and La Fortuna area*

If you have 2 weeks, do as Debbie suggested and combine a coastal vacation with a trip to the Volcano area. We had rented a house on the southwest coast and drove from there through the mountains and San Jose to the Arenal Volcano where we stayed at the Lost Iquana resort for 3 nights. If you are a confident driver, the roads from San Jose airport to Arenal are very scenic and Ok to drive. I'm not sure of the cost for a taxi. You could spend a week in the Arenal area as there is a lot to see and do. There were lots of reasonably priced dining options in La Fortuna near the Tabacon but you would need a car or would have to take a Taxi. From what we heard, the Tabacon hot springs are beautiful but I don't think you can see the volcano erupting from their hotel location. If you decide not to stay at the Tabacon for the week but want to visit the Arenal area, I would suggest you check which side the volcano lava is currently flowing on as it was not visible from the majority of the resorts. I did some research which is why we stayed at the Lost Iquana, several miles from La Fortuna, and the cost was well worth it. We could view the amazing eruptions right from our balcony! I did not want to go to sleep at night. You can walk to the Hanging Canopy Bridges right from the resort. We also did the Arenal Paraiso Zipline Canopy tour ($45pp) and it was amazing. We went to the Las Fuentas Hot Springs which are not as luxurious as Tabacon but wonderful all the same. The Monteverde area nearby is also very beautiful but getting there from Arenal is a challenge due to rough roads. We did not have enough time in our 3 days. Here are some links for you to check out. http://www.arenal.net/arenal-volcano.htm
http://www.monteverdeinfo.com/arenal-volcano/lost-iguana-resort.htm


----------



## Poobah (Feb 13, 2007)

*Costa Rica*

Suzanne,

Papagayo gets mixed reviews. A woman I work with went there and absolutely loved it. There were some reviews on a website (tripadvisor) where people had said the place was awful, but some people on the same website loved it.

We just got back from Paradisus Playa Conchal last Saturday. The road from Liberia to the Guantacaste resorts is still under construction. The drive is about 90 minutes depending on construction equipment and the time of day. The road has been "under construction" for several years. To visit much of anything from Guantcaste Province requires you to go back to Liberia so every tour has an additional 3+ hours of drive time.

Since you are there for a couple of weeks, follow the suggestion to split your time. The trip from Paradisus to see Arnal, the rain forest, zip line etc. was a departure at 0700 and return at 11PM.

If you have the opportunity to go to Buena Vista to zip line and hot bath; turn it down. We did and were iniderwhelmed. We met some folks that went on a tour to Rincon and said it was fabulous.

The airport at Liberia is a zoo. There are four or five flights that all leave between 1 & 2PM and it is a madhouse. The airport has not discovered the concept of signage. You should allow a couple of hours after you get to the airport to get to the gates. It will help if you can pay the departure tax before you get to the airport because that is one less line you will have to stand in. 

It is HOT in CR. Bring bug spray for the forests, you will need it.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Pat H (Feb 13, 2007)

Poobah said:


> Suzanne,
> 
> Papagayo gets mixed reviews. A woman I work with went there and absolutely loved it. There were some reviews on a website (tripadvisor) where people had said the place was awful, but some people on the same website loved it.
> 
> ...



Paul, what did you think of Paradisus? My use year is 2008 and I'm trying to decide if I want to go back or not. I was last there in 2004.


----------



## Poobah (Feb 14, 2007)

*Paradisus*

Pat,

We liked it. I know you warned us about the rooms, but they were very nice: for a couple. I certainly wouldn't want to share the room with another couple. We had one of the junior suites in the villas (Bldg 17)

They have added two buildings for "Royal Service." I don't know if those were there in 2004. There are also a bunch of condos being built just to the right of the entrance as you come into the property. We met someone who had just moved into theirs. She said they are really nice.

The food was good and there was so much of it it was almost obscene. I gave up after the 2nd night we were there. Back to cereal for breakfast, salad for lunch, and a light dinner. The last two nights I couldn't even handle dinner; ordered it, but just couldn't eat it. I had just had it. We did enjoy the asian restaurant and thought the sushi was very good.

Discovered the "Crazy Monkey" drink. Very refreshing. I dented thier supply of Johnny Walker Black. The only thing that drove us crazy was that they would not provide a bottle of wine through room service. We tried ordering six glasses of wine thinking they would bring a bottle, but no. They brought six glasses of wine.

I tried to find out about the timeshare situation at Paradisus and I got the distinct impression they aren't selling them any more.

We would go back, but not until they fix that road!!!! 

Off to Kauai on 1 March. I will officially retire 1 April.:whoopie: 

Cheers,

Paul (& Nancy)


----------



## wrxdoug (Feb 19, 2007)

Other places you might want to consider....nosara beach and playa pelada are beautiful...www.casa-romantica.net is near playa nosara and playa pelada which is wonderful west coast location for snorkling, sufing and wildlife viewing. Swiss owners with tours easily arranged. Cafe de Paris has ocean view willas for $120 a night. www.cafedeparis.net also in Nosara. The other place in same location would be Harbor Reef at www.harborreef.com which has a restaurant as does the others mentioned previous but has rooms for $60 to $80 dollars. Largarta Lodge has a private nature preserve and they are on hill overlooking Boca Nosara ..www.lagarta.com


----------



## bailey (Feb 20, 2007)

Poobah,
I am staying a couple of nights at Paradisus Playa Conchal next month.  A few questions:

Is there airport transfer to Liberia form the resort?
How much?  
How long does it take?

Is the royal service necessary (will only be there 2 nights)?  
If so, do you need to reserve it in advance?  

TIA.


----------

